# Bulk Juice?



## CJ_Sandton (9/9/15)

Hi Guys

New to the forum, but have been vaping for about a year. I have a kangertech subtank 7ml tank with 0.5 ohm coil on 50w iStick and loving it alot.

I just wanted to find out if there were any vendors selling premium liquid in 300ml, 500ml or a litre?
I am trying to save some cash by buying in bulk - and dont mind vaping the same flavour. Those little bottles 30ml usually last 3-4 days but its costing me way more than smoking ever did.
Any ideas? I usually vape 3mg or 6mg depending on the brand. I love the international flavors alot (tasty but pricey) but locally i have tried some stuff from vape king and vape art and were great.

Thanks
CJ


----------



## Nova69 (9/9/15)

I only know of 100ml bottles of local juice available.I think the mods should just move your thread to the vendors section.I'm sure the vendors can come up with a solution for you,oh and it's vaping not smoking lol.


----------



## CJ_Sandton (9/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> I only know of 100ml bottles of local juice available.I think the mods should just move your thread to the vendors section.I'm sure the vendors can come up with a solution for you,oh and it's vaping not smoking lol.



Haha thanks have done an edit. 100ml is also an option so if you can suggest those? But really trying for bigger quantity hoping the saving will be worth while


----------



## skola (9/9/15)

CJ_Sandton said:


> Haha thanks have done an edit. 100ml is also an option so if you can suggest those? But really trying for bigger quantity hoping the saving will be worth while


Hi @CJ_Sandton
Off the top of my head, you can check out
@KieranD at Vape Cartel - Stocks 100ml E Liquid Project.
@Oupa at Vapour Mountain
@Zeki Hilmi at Voodoo Vapour
@Mike at Mikes Mega Mixes
I think @AndreFerreira at Plume Station could also do a bulk order if I'm not mistaken.
Sorry if I've left anyone out.

EDIT* Vendors won't be able to reply unless this thread is moved to "who has stock"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (9/9/15)

There, vendors should be able to reply now

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/9/15)

Hi @CJ_Sandton hoping you are well. I can do 500ml for youPlease send me a PM and we can discuss it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (9/9/15)

I can 125 / 250 / 500 and a liter. I've never done the maths to see what I can do on as much as a liter though!


----------



## Oupa (9/9/15)

www.vapourmountain.co.za ... 100ml loaded on our website and we can do 500ml on request. Please send PM for pricing.


----------



## Vapington (9/9/15)

We have 100ml on the way


----------



## ComplexChaos (9/9/15)

Hi @CJ_Sandton ,
We do custom mixes on request, if you are interested please send me a pm with your requirements and we will work something out for you.


----------



## KieranD (9/9/15)

@CJ_Sandton I can bottle up 100ml, 250ml, 500ml and 1000ml for you no problem  
PM me or my contact details are in the signature below to discuss

KD


----------



## Varo (9/9/15)

If you looking to save cost, have you considered going the DIY route and make your own Juices? All the recipes and processes are on the net.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (9/9/15)

Vapington said:


> We have 100ml on the way




The NCV Fruloops is so yummy.
Please tell us more. Maybe a date.
I want 1 X 100ML

Reactions: Like 1


----------

